# Daddy's paranoid now......Sasha's feet



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey all,

So after reading the thread in GD about the puppy, I have become a little self conscious about Sasha's feet..

I want you all to take a look and see if they look normal, for some reason it has been on my mind all day. if there is anything not normal and I'm not seeing it I want to be able to cater to her before it gets worse if it is at all bad.

I'm most likely being paranoid but if I don't ask it's just going to drive me nuts..





































Some older pics:


















Thanks...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nope no problems that I see. She actually has very nice tight feet. I'm pretty sure that's just what there suppose to look like 
I love that pic of her sitting there smiling, she's just so freakin cute


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I think her feet look exactly how they are ment to look.


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

look fine to me


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Feet look good


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

She has very nice feet! No worries!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

They look good to me. Don't worry .....be happy....


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks good. They look nice and tight!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks all. I'm glad she's ok.. I guess it just got to me..

I love this little girl


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

If you didn't know, feet look great!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

John, her feet look fine. I do have a question though.. regarding her posture.. just to help keep em nice and tight.. do you put her food dish on the floor/ground, or do you feed her out of a raised/elevated feeder? IMO, it's better to feed out of an elevated feeder to help keep her feet nice and tight, and keep her posture up to par, and it also helps to prevent bloat, and is easier on the digestive system. And also, keep an eye on her calcium intake, too little or too much calcium can cause her feet to splay out and to sink and have her looking like she's walking on her "wrists", if that makes sense. I learned that when I was younger when my mom had her English Mastiffs. Just something to think about.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> John, her feet look fine. I do have a question though.. regarding her posture.. just to help keep em nice and tight.. do you put her food dish on the floor/ground, or do you feed her out of a raised/elevated feeder? IMO, it's better to feed out of an elevated feeder to help keep her feet nice and tight, and keep her posture up to par, and it also helps to prevent bloat, and is easier on the digestive system. And also, keep an eye on her calcium intake, too little or too much calcium can cause her feet to splay out and to sink and have her looking like she's walking on her "wrists", if that makes sense. I learned that when I was younger when my mom had her English Mastiffs. Just something to think about.


Thanks! I feed her on the floor... I'll look for an elevated feed bowl, or put her on something for now..

As far as the calcium, I feed her Taste of the Wild, but to be honest I do it because of dog food reviews and the great feedback from people here, I'm not sure how much calcium it has. She gets 1 measured cup in the am, and 1 measured cup at night. In between she'll get some treats for being the good girl she is and sometimes peanut butter in her kong. I guess I'll look into her diet.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, like I said, she looks fine. You just want to make sure she's getting enough calcium, like a tidbit of cheese once in a while, or a raw egg (it has calcium in it too) which can be beat up like you're making scrambled eggs, and poured over her food. She doesn't need milk, but you can give goat's milk or something of the like, in small portions once in a while as a treat, mixed in with her food. Or some plain yogurt, as it has calcium in it too. Just review the amounts in the food you're already giving her, and watch for splayed feet (would like your hand when spread out on the floor with fingers spaced apart). Usually, if you've got her on a good quality food, there's nothing to worry about, but it won't hurt to give her a little extra now and then.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Her feet look good! Nice and tight. No worries


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

about the raised food dish, I think somebody on theis board put it in the do it yourself section about making a raised food bowl In fact it may have been The lady pit but check that section out. The feet look great btw.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

bluefamily said:


> about the raised food dish, I think somebody on theis board put it in the do it yourself section about making a raised food bowl In fact it may have been The lady pit but check that section out. The feet look great btw.


:rofl: Thanks Suzanne, but nope, wasn't me. I'll have to check it out for myself though, just to see who did. You sparked my curiousity, lol!

ETA: John, here's the link Suzanne mentioned about making an inexpensive raised feeder for Sasha! Hope this helps you out a bunch.

http://www.gopitbull.com/do-yourself/9705-inexpensive-raised-food-dish-idea.html


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

What exactly is making you paranoid, OP? Are you seeing something or just being a worrywort?


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> :rofl: Thanks Suzanne, but nope, wasn't me. I'll have to check it out for myself though, just to see who did. You sparked my curiousity, lol!
> 
> ETA: John, here's the link Suzanne mentioned about making an inexpensive raised feeder for Sasha! Hope this helps you out a bunch.
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/do-yourself/9705-inexpensive-raised-food-dish-idea.html


Thanks! I put here food on a chair but it was too hight yesterday.. She couldn't reach, she kinda licked it then looked at me like your kidding me right?



HappyPuppy said:


> What exactly is making you paranoid, OP? Are you seeing something or just being a worrywort?


Just being worried, I looked in the other thread and for some reason I though the splayed feet looked like Sasha's.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

btw I saw the DIY. It's a great idea.. Although I think Sasha would figure out how to get yo her food when I'm not home.

But I can always just use an empty one...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You're welcome John! Anything I can do to help you out, I will do. Of course, you can always get one of those that they sell at Walmart or somewhere, it has the storage bin and you can put a lock or something similar on it, and the food dish is in the top of it. I believe that's where I got my first one. Best of luck to you and Sasha!


----------

